# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  Some pictures taken during the photography workshop

## fishie.com

Loads of thanks to Benny the great for sharing with us his skills and experience in this field of photography. Not forgetting the mods who shared their experience as well; Simon, hwchoy, lorba &amp; budak (did i miss any mods? :P) and also Fish N Fishes Aquarium for the space and drinks!  :Smug: 

Like me, am sure the rest of us benefit from this workshop. 
Thanks u all!  :Smile:  

Here's some pics i managed to capture. 




*Benny showing his little phototank.*


*The results of the photos he took was shown in the album he's holding up and i'm sure most of the photos he posted in the forums.* 


I didn't catch his surname. I supposed it's Armano.  :Confused:

----------


## fishie.com

*Benny in action.*


*The lot can of us can testify that his work are genuine and not digital manipulation that I heard some people are accusing him of.*

----------


## fishie.com

*flash flood!*


*choy giving demo with his Canon Powershot G5.*


*loupgarou going against all odds.*  :P 


*The beauty of digital photography. Reviewing the shots right after it's being taken.*

----------


## fishie.com

Here's some fish pics i took there;


*my first cory shot!*:P


*one of the cory models, albino one*


*a shrimp? sorry i don't know the name*  :Embarassed:

----------


## fishie.com

Benny was kind enuff to borrow his macro lens for me to try out.





sweet results? *drool*

----------


## fishie.com

i got myself a small tank similar to the one benny showed us from a shop next door (too bad Fish n Fishes don't have it). did a quick set up and test shoot my bro's mini puffers. 


*initially i put only 1 of the pair. it got real scared at first going into the little tank.*


*so i put the other one and they calmed down a little.*

----------


## lorba

fishie, you act really fast huh  :Surprised:  So fast got your photo tank really.

Anyway, only benny and choy are talking, the rest of the mod are there to learn too.

----------


## loupgarou

I'm still post processing my RAW shots..... (ok: I also took photos of all my fish just exiting qt as well.. halfway through some street cats I took as well).)

so later tonight

----------


## benny

[quote:8a424137f7="fishie.com"]Loads of thanks to Benny the great for sharing with us his skills and experience in this field of photography. 

I didn't catch his surname. I supposed it's Armano.  :Confused: [/quote:8a424137f7]

Hi fishie.com,

Benny is NOT great. But the extra flashes that everyone brought along was. All that I know is mostly from a guy call Steve (tomcat in clubsnap). Without his generosity with advice and time to a total stranger, I would not have got anywhere near the current standard and most probably still groping with issues on reflections and lighting.

Anyway, it was good to meet you in person and I'm glad to know that the workshop is useful to you. I was expecting the subjects covered to be too basic for your level. Perhaps we can go shooting together sometime.

As for Mr. Takishi Armano, it would be an insult to him if I'm an any way associated to him. Perhaps one day, I will be one tenth of his standard. But today, even his most casual snapshot will put my best work to shame. Nuff said.

Cheers,

By the way, I'm impressed by the speed you work. Not only are the workshop pictures up, you did another shoot with the photo tanks and all within 7 hours after the workshop. Jeez..

----------


## ckll

Okay, posting some pics that Benny took with my Olympus C300 digital camera ..

This is taken "as is" :


This is taken with a graduated filter to reduce the burn-out near the top:


The followings are taken by Chris, against all odds, and I cropped them down. No tripod, so slight blurness due to handshake. But it's considered very good already lor (in my standards  :Roll Eyes:  ) :







Thanks for the time and effort in conducting the class and sharing your knowledge, and the 1-to-1 coaching  :Wink:

----------


## hwchoy

ckll,

I don't know, the first two pics look the same to me!  :Confused:

----------


## benny

[quote:fc7e103e10="hwchoy"]ckll,

I don't know, the first two pics look the same to me!  :Confused: [/quote:fc7e103e10]

The effects are not as good as I'm not using a graduated ND4. Just a half gray filter.

Also, the picture will not be so obvious when reduced in size. But there are some difference when you look at the top section. But very minute. The top right hand corner will be more obvious.

I must say the pleco and zebra oto pictures came out good!

Cheers,

----------


## loupgarou

yeah.. all I can say is macro on Olympus C730 is tough..

--

----------


## fishie.com

i was rather free that day and got the chance to buy the photo tank which i've been wanting to get. i'll find some time and post my photo tank setup soon lah. 

benny, those flashes can be bought. the experience u have can't!  :Smile: 
i may know a little abt photography, but i know nuts about fishtanks lah.
i still don't know the use of oyama paper and/or where to get it!  :Knockout:

----------


## hwchoy

fishie, where did you buy the tank?

----------


## ckll

[quote:c30052d908="benny"][quote:c30052d908="hwchoy"]ckll,

I don't know, the first two pics look the same to me!  :Confused: [/quote:c30052d908]

The effects are not as good as I'm not using a graduated ND4. Just a half gray filter.

Also, the picture will not be so obvious when reduced in size. But there are some difference when you look at the top section. But very minute. The top right hand corner will be more obvious.

I must say the pleco and zebra oto pictures came out good!

Cheers,[/quote:c30052d908]

First look at the pics couldnt tell much, but when I viewed and toggled between the 2, the difference became apparent. I was looking hard the the top left hand corner, but Benny pointed out that it's more obvious at the top right hand corner.. experienced-eyes ..  :Embarassed:  

And Chris, you referring to my cam doing macro tough ? It's C300 :P 
Worse than C730 !

Yeah, the pleco is my fav. The wood &amp; pleco is abt 6-8 inches from the glass, so I guess Chris could steady his hands against the glass and got a clear shot  :Smile:

----------


## hwchoy

to demonstrate that all you need is some amount of gear plus some practice, here's the tetra that I took, cropped but not resized. For 1 out of 5 shots, considered not bad lah.
remember, all I'm using is a G5 with +4+1 close-up filter :P (and humongous amount of flash powah!)  :Shocked:

----------


## Simon

my share :P my photo tank is my 6footer  :Laughing:

----------


## loupgarou

http://www.tdsuo.com/gallery/list.ph...c&amp;lang=eng

my share of the photos.

----------


## hwchoy

here I have the G5 fitted with a reverse 50mm lens (I heard about 6× magnification):

----------


## hwchoy

[quote:bbee6e357b="Simon"]my share :P my photo tank is my 6footer  :Laughing:  



[/quote:bbee6e357b]

Simon, how come the red of the rummy nose look like carmine? over-adjusted?

----------


## fishie.com

[quote:8818c94668="hwchoy"]fishie, where did you buy the tank?[/quote:8818c94668]



bought it for $8 from the first shop on the left.

----------


## hwchoy

thanx  :Smile:

----------


## Simon

[quote="hwchoy"][quote:01ebbdfbdb="Simon"]my share :P my photo tank is my 6footer  :Laughing:  

Simon, how come the red of the rummy nose look like carmine? over-adjusted?[/quote:01ebbdfbdb]

abit over contrast I guess

----------


## loupgarou

maybe it nosebleed. hah

----------

